# Un consulto davvero stupido



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.

Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi???? 

Mi spiego. Da quando vivo a Firenze soffro un pò il freddo (c'è un umidità e un freddo cane). Intanto che aggiorno il mio guardaroba la sera quando torno in motorino a casa o mentre lavoro ho freddo alle gambe. Così ho preso i "collant" per uomini o come cavolo si chiamano da mettere sotto i pantaloni.

Prima li ho indossati e apparte l'aspetto ridicolo, non tengono caldo un piffero.

Anzi ho una costante sensazione di fresco alle gambe. Ma non dovrebbero fare caldo? Spero le fanciulle del forum sappiano (e vogliano) aiutarmi


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.
> 
> Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi????
> 
> ...



Ciao

i collant di merino danno caldo. Regolano la temperatura. 
Dipende dal materiale ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.
> 
> Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi????
> 
> ...


Non ho mai avuto collant che tengano caldo, al limite quelle di lana


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2015)

saranno mica di seta?


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> i collant di merino danno caldo. Regolano la temperatura.
> Dipende dal materiale ...


Eh non c'è l'etichetta del materiale, li ho pagati 10 euro in un mercatino. I prossimi li prendo da decathlon.



free ha detto:


> saranno mica di seta?


Ma ne dubito visto il prezzo, e non mi sembra seta.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto collant che tengano caldo, al limite quelle di lana


Mi sa che dovrò usare i mutandoni di lana del nonno che arrivavano sotto le ginocchia :singleeye:


Però la cosa strana è che per assurdo aggiungere uno strato dovrebbe fare caldo, invece avevo una costante sensazione di "freschezza", manco mi avessero spalmato le gambe di mentos.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh non c'è l'etichetta del materiale, li ho pagati 10 euro in un mercatino. I prossimi li prendo da decathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma che collant ti sei comperato ?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.
> 
> Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi????
> 
> ...


Non so neanche da dove cominciare ad insultarti.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh non c'è l'etichetta del materiale, li ho pagati 10 euro in un mercatino. I prossimi li prendo da decathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

alcuni materiali sono isolanti, altri no. 
Tutto qua il grande mistero. 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so neanche da dove cominciare ad insultarti.


Sto avendo molte difficoltà ad integrarmi ma finché non riceverò insulti da te ciò non potrà avvenire. Una sorta di battesimo del fuoco quindi lascia andare libero l'estro e insultami pure


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sto avendo molte difficoltà ad integrarmi ma finché non riceverò insulti da te ciò non potrà avvenire. Una sorta di battesimo del fuoco quindi lascia andare libero l'estro e insultami pure


Sai che esistono pantaloni e tute (anche staccabili) da usarsi in inverno per motociclisti? E roba tecnica ma non costa neanche troppo e si trova nei negozi specializzati.


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che esistono pantaloni e tute (anche staccabili) da usarsi in inverno per motociclisti? E roba tecnica ma non costa neanche troppo e si trova nei negozi specializzati.


Si ho già visto qualcosa ma cercavo una soluzione più semplice, l'abbigliamento di cui parli non è comodissimo per lavorare molto spesso. Per questo i collant mi sembravano una soluzione rapida (e cosa che preferisco, economica).

Comunque son questi, non so se dalla foto si riconosce il tessuto:


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

i collant di merino costano ... ma sono una figata. 

Informati sul tipo di materiale. Sta tutto lì il mistero. 
Ho un paio fino fino ... che danno un caldo molto gradevole. 


sienne


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Ho smesso di leggere al "costano"  Al momento le mie finanze son quello che sono e questa è tutto sommato una esigenza secondaria. Dovevo scegliere una città meno fredda per trasferirmi :condom:


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ho già visto qualcosa ma cercavo una soluzione più semplice, l'abbigliamento di cui parli non è comodissimo per lavorare molto spesso. Per questo i collant mi sembravano una soluzione rapida (e cosa che preferisco, economica).
> 
> Comunque son questi, non so se dalla foto si riconosce il tessuto:
> 
> View attachment 10860



Ciao

questi gli hai messi sotto i pantaloni? Scusa, ma che pantaloni porti? Larghissimi?
O andavi stretto stretto ... un po' di aria tra gli strati ci vuole. Mantiene il caldo. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor per l'amore di Gesù bambino mi sembri un mezzo Bender cresciuto. Non è un complimento. Così, da bravo minchione, hai pure buttato i soldi, e se ti capita che una vuole ciucciartelo in ufficio (...) le fai vedere i collant sette denari. Genio del crimine.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ho già visto qualcosa ma cercavo una soluzione più semplice, l'abbigliamento di cui parli non è comodissimo per lavorare molto spesso. Per questo i collant mi sembravano una soluzione rapida (e cosa che preferisco, economica).
> 
> Comunque son questi, non so se dalla foto si riconosce il tessuto:
> 
> View attachment 10860


Boh io non ne ho mai visti, così


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> questi gli hai messi sotto i pantaloni? Scusa, ma che pantaloni porti? Larghissimi?
> O andavi stretto stretto ... un po' di aria tra gli strati ci vuole. Mantiene il caldo.


Ma questi vestono stretti, sembravo Roberto Bolle durante un balletto  Sopra avevo un normale pantalone della tuta, l'aria tra i due c'era. Boh proverò a tenerli su più a lungo, magari ci metton tempo a fare caldo. In effetti li ho tenuti il tempo di andar a tagliare i capelli. Trenta minuti e li avevo anche tolti.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Falcor per l'amore di Gesù bambino mi sembri un mezzo Bender cresciuto. Non è un complimento. Così, da bravo minchione, hai pure buttato i soldi, *e se ti capita che una vuole ciucciartelo in ufficio* (...) le fai vedere i collant sette denari. Genio del crimine.


Soldi non ne ho buttati per fortuna e non lavoro in ufficio quindi pericolo scampato per la parte in neretto non sono quel tipo di ragazz*A*,certe cose solo dopo una cena e minimo tre uscite


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma questi vestono stretti, sembravo Roberto Bolle durante un balletto  Sopra avevo un normale pantalone della tuta, l'aria tra i due c'era. Boh proverò a tenerli su più a lungo, magari ci metton tempo a fare caldo. In effetti li ho tenuti il tempo di andar a tagliare i capelli. Trenta minuti e li avevo anche tolti.
> 
> 
> 
> Soldi non ne ho buttati per fortuna e non lavoro in ufficio quindi pericolo scampato per la parte in neretto non sono quel tipo di ragazz*A*,certe cose solo dopo una cena e minimo tre uscite



Ciao

beh, ti sei salvato ... Roberto Bolle, mamma ... che uomo bello! ... 
Soprattutto come ballerino ...

 :inlove:


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (3 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Falcor per l'amore di Gesù bambino mi sembri un mezzo Bender cresciuto. Non è un complimento. Così, da bravo minchione, hai pure buttato i soldi, e se ti capita che una vuole ciucciartelo in ufficio (...) le fai vedere i collant sette denari. Genio del crimine.


Stavo pensando anche io che se esco con uno che, al momento di spogliarsi,  indossa un collant. ...
Non lo so....
Mi uccide tutto.  Ormoni....ovaie. ...libido....


Mi manda in menopausa 
(Molto precoce,  specifico. ..)


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Eh ma io di Bolle ho davvero poco, forse solo l'altezza e le gambe. Il resto lasciamo stare  E comunque odio il balletto


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Stavo pensando anche io che se esco con uno che, al momento di spogliarsi,  indossa un collant. ...
> Non lo so....
> Mi uccide tutto.  Ormoni....ovaie. ...libido....
> 
> ...


Eh sono costernato ma io mentre lavoro ho freddo, difficilmente mi capita di dovermi spogliare quando la sera alle 23 torno a casa dopo lavoro  Se esco per svago o altro sicuro non li metterei.

Che poi è una cosa provvisoria fino a quando non mi attrezzerò in modo adeguato  Nemmeno a me l'idea di mettere sti cosi affascina più di tanto


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

io li comprerei di lana


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ho smesso di leggere al "costano"  Al momento le mie finanze son quello che sono e questa è tutto sommato una esigenza secondaria. Dovevo scegliere una città meno fredda per trasferirmi :condom:


se sei abituato a Napoli è normale che senti freddo.   chè poi Firenze non è che sia fredda è che ci passa l'Arno in mezzo e c'è un'umido da Tropico del Capricorno.   è quello che ti da fastidio.

comprati un paio di calzoni imbottiti, ne trovi anche da 30 euro.


----------



## passante (3 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Stavo pensando anche io che se esco con uno che, al momento di spogliarsi,  indossa un collant. ...
> Non lo so....
> Mi uccide tutto.  Ormoni....ovaie. ...libido....
> 
> ...


anche a me, tanto per dire 



perplesso ha detto:


> se sei abituato a Napoli è normale che senti freddo.   chè poi Firenze non è che sia fredda è che ci passa l'Arno in mezzo e c'è un'umido da Tropico del Capricorno.   è quello che ti da fastidio.
> 
> comprati un paio di calzoni imbottiti, ne trovi anche da 30 euro.


ma comunque basta comprare pantaloni da moto: io giro in moto tutto l'anno, pioggia, vento e (fino a un cero punto) nevischio compresi. la tucano ha prezzi accessibili, mi pare.

comunque falcor m'hai fatto simpatia con sta storia dei collant
 :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che ci passa l'Arno in mezzo e c'è un'umido da Tropico del Capricorno.   è quello che ti da fastidio.
> 
> comprati un paio di calzoni imbottiti, ne trovi anche da 30 euro.


Esatto, quando passo sui lungarni vedo l'umidità acquattata pronta ad aggredirmi. E infatti, cosa che a me fa strano, i fiorentini alle dieci di sera sono già tutti rintanati in casa. A volte alle 9 già non vedi più nessuno per strada se non i turisti (tedeschi a maniche e gambe corte anche in inverno, vabbe ).

Comunque li ho presi i pantaloni imbottiti. Figata assurda, a momenti sudo. Però cercavo alternative magari economiche per ampliare le soluzioni. Lavoro dodici turni (tra pranzo e cena) a settimana quindi uso molti ricambi e facendo la lavatrice una sola volta a settimana (il mio giorno libero), devo avere molta roba da mettere :unhappy:



passante ha detto:


> ma comunque basta comprare pantaloni da moto: io giro in moto tutto l'anno, pioggia, vento e (fino a un cero punto) nevischio compresi.
> 
> comunque falcor m'hai fatto simpatia con sta storia dei collant
> :carneval:


Quelli che ho preso da decathlon resistono all'acqua fino a 5 ore, li ho testati e davvero non entra nulla, e ho guidato sotto veri e propri diluvi 

Felice che ti abbia fatto simpatia e non pena  Ho già rischiato di indurre troppe menopause anticipate e crolli della libido.


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Esatto, quando passo sui lungarni vedo l'umidità acquattata pronta ad aggredirmi. E infatti, cosa che a me fa strano, i fiorentini alle dieci di sera sono già tutti rintanati in casa. A volte alle 9 già non vedi più nessuno per strada se non i turisti (tedeschi a maniche e gambe corte anche in inverno, vabbe ).
> 
> Comunque li ho presi i pantaloni imbottiti. Figata assurda, a momenti sudo. Però cercavo alternative magari economiche per ampliare le soluzioni. Lavoro dodici turni (tra pranzo e cena) a settimana quindi uso molti ricambi e facendo la lavatrice una sola volta a settimana (il mio giorno libero), devo avere molta roba da mettere :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Qua i ragazzotti giovini come te girano a mezze maniche...


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Eh io son freddoloso  E grazie per il ragazzotto, oggi quando son andato a tagliare i capelli la tizia mi ha fatto la battutina che mi stanno spuntando i capelli bianchi 'tacci sua come se non lo sapessi di mio


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh io son freddoloso  E grazie per il ragazzotto, oggi quando son andato a tagliare i capelli la tizia mi ha fatto la battutina che mi stanno spuntando i capelli bianchi 'tacci sua come se non lo sapessi di mio


Per me è una pugnalata ogni volta che mi chiamano "signora"


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Io nel mio vecchio lavoro chiamavo tutte le donne "bimbe", qualunque fosse la loro età. Qualcuna storceva il naso ma la maggior parte emetteva gridolini e risatine di giubilo manco le avessi offerto un diamante da 3 carati 

Io poi non ho paura della vecchiaia, mi da noia il fastidio legato ad alcune cose che porta. Se anche mi venissero i capelli tutti bianchi da qui a 5 anni pazienza. Il brizzolato pare che acchiappi abbastanza


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Io nel mio vecchio lavoro chiamavo tutte le donne "bimbe", qualunque fosse la loro età. Qualcuna storceva il naso ma la maggior parte emetteva gridolini e risatine di giubilo manco le avessi offerto un diamante da 3 carati*
> 
> Io poi non ho paura della vecchiaia, mi da noia il fastidio legato ad alcune cose che porta. Se anche mi venissero i capelli tutti bianchi da qui a 5 anni pazienza. Il brizzolato pare che acchiappi abbastanza


Un classico.
Da me sul posto di lavoro è d'obbligo il titolo. Ma già quando mi danno del tu invece che del lei mi sento rincuorata.

Avoja se il brizzolato acchiappa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Un classico.
> Da me sul posto di lavoro è d'obbligo il titolo. Ma già quando mi danno del tu invece che del lei mi sento rincuorata.
> 
> Avoja se il brizzolato acchiappa.


Quoto sul brizzolato 
E invidia vera per chi vive a Firenze e  Roma


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.
> 
> *Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi??*??
> 
> ...


non depilarti e aumenta i denari


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.
> 
> Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi????
> 
> ...


A parte, eh.


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

Onore alle donne di tutte le età che attraversano gli inverni zompettando su tacco 12 con le autoreggenti sotto la gonna .....

:mexican:


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Onore alle donne di tutte le età che attraversano gli inverni zompettando su tacco 12 con le autoreggenti sotto la gonna .....
> 
> :mexican:




Ciao

avendo pure le gambe depilate ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto sul brizzolato
> E invidia vera per chi vive a Firenze e  Roma


Vero. Le adoro.
Roma è incasinatissima, ma l'ultima notte che ci ho passato (ma non è la prima volta eh..) mi sono commossa da tutta quella bellezza messa insieme.


----------



## georgemary (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per me è una pugnalata ogni volta che mi chiamano "signora"


si invecchia...la cosa si deve accettare, io comunque non capisco perchè mi partono col lei e poi finiscono tutti a darmi del tu e parlo di commesse, commessi, etc...boh mi sa che sembro piccola c'è poco da fare, un pò la cosa mi piace, ma questa confidenza mi infastidisce un pò, insomma non si è mai contenti di quel che si ha :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vergogno quasi a chiederlo. Mentre fiumi di parole vengono versate dagli utenti storici e questioni ataviche vengono impanate e fritte senza poi mangiarle e digerirle, io ho un cruccio che mi assilla.
> 
> Ma è normale che i collant siano freddi????
> 
> ...


Prova con le pantacalze.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> si invecchia...la cosa si deve accettare, io comunque non capisco perchè mi partono col lei e poi finiscono tutti a darmi del tu e parlo di commesse, commessi, etc...boh mi sa che sembro piccola c'è poco da fare, un pò la cosa mi piace, ma questa confidenza mi infastidisce un pò, insomma non si è mai contenti di quel che si ha :rotfl:


No davvero..


----------

